# New Years storm in Mass..



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Absolutely filthy the next day helping my cousin move.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Your grill cover blew off.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

tuna;702120 said:


> Your grill cover blew off.


Why do you say that? I dont use a grill cover . dont need one.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

on your gas grill on the deck
nice pictures that strom was crazy for a while there


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

ColliganLands;702505 said:


> on your gas grill on the deck
> nice pictures that strom was crazy for a while there


Oh haha my bad . yea i didnt even notice it blew off. the winds were pretty strong that storm...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea the winds and the crazy sideways snow
made it fun trying to plow the streets
cars were appearing out of no where


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea backing out of driveways onto main roads were scary with all the drivers that dont slow down and drive around you on the other sideof the road..


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

There's something about your truck....

It looks mean as all hell.

Nice Pics too.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

bladescape2;702516 said:


> There's something about your truck....
> 
> It looks mean as all hell.
> 
> Nice Pics too.


Thank you!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice truck!


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice truck...cool lightbar


----------

